# Machine playing up after descaling!



## iffy (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi folks,

I recently descaled my Delonghi using a product made by Oust (said it was all-purpose and could be used with coffee machines). I followed the instructions in the manual and all seemed well.

The machine works fine apart from one thing. After a shot has been pulled, the water used to drip out of the filter basket, leaving a solid puck which would come out in one lump. Not so now, doesn't matter how long I leave it I'm left with a soggy cow pat to deal with afterwards. I'm not sure which was right, I'm assuming it should be fairly solid.

The coffee is perfectly okay, no change in quality but the mess is a problem. I don't understand how descaling could have caused this. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Just a guess but maybe some scale that was dislodged has got trapped in the outlet pipe that expells excess/end-of-brew water into the drip tray. Alternatively, maybe now that the machine is working correctly/more effectively, your grind/dose are no longer right and need to be changed.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

My guess would be the same as Mikes. Does your machine have a solenoid valve? If so this might not be working correctly? When you release the PF does it seem to release any pressure? Alternatively the machine may now be working better than before i.e. better flow and more water in which case you'll need to change your technique a bit. Try upping the dose a touch and cutting the shot as soon as blonding appears.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I always shy away from all-purpose, especially with the investment in my equipment.


----------



## iffy (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't know if it has a solenoid valve; it's not a very expensive machine (cost around £100). I think some water must be coming from the brew head after I switch off the pump, so the coffee never has a chance to dry out. It's a problem, not sure what to do now but I'll find the cause at least. Thanks for the pointers.

I regret using the all-purpose stuff now; Delonghi do sell a specific product for this (several in fact, I had no idea which one I should get):

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=nokalk&tag=cfukweb-21&index=aps&hvadid=5358229016&ref=pd_sl_5giw9d498a_b#/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_17?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=delonghi+descaler&sprefix=delonghi+descaler&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Adelonghi+descaler

There's one that is clearly for bean-to-cup machines, but several that aren't!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The definition of coffee machines may vary. Some filter coffee machines which are more akin to a kettle are called coffee machines and the water is not likely to damage them as much

Espresso machine boilers are usually made from a different material and react to some descalers

Was it Tartaric or Citric Acid based?


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

My advice would be to get the correct type of descaler and try again. It sounds as if the the shut off valve (solenoid or not) is not closing properly. Possibly because of some dislodged scale.


----------



## torp (May 6, 2011)

I use a special descaler that is safe on all non ferrous metals, in an ultrasonic bath. Works wonders!


----------



## Coffeelogicuk (Apr 30, 2011)

Sometimes if you leave the machine too long before descaling, and do not use the machine often, a descale can actually cause damage. Have you had any long periods of inactive coffee making?


----------



## iffy (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello,

Sorry for the long absence; just wanted to say thanks for all the advice here. Fortunately, after a few days my Delonghi stopped dripping and began to behave the way it did before. No harm done! I have since purchased some Baby Puly descaler from Happy Donkey for next time.

Cheers!


----------

